
Ask HN: Why are my stories marked as dead - hackr123
Hey guys, for some reason all of my stories with posted links are marked as dead. Does someone know why? Are there some restrictions or do I need to exceed a specific number of posts to bypass this thing.
======
sctb
This is just the sort of thing we're happy to help with if you email us at
hn@ycombinator.com.

------
viraptor
I can't see any stories you posted. I'm guessing you used a different account
for that?

I don't know all the details, but some services are banned by default. There
also seems to be some penalty for the green (low points) accounts, so this
post was dead as well.

If it seems to happen without a reason you can always email the hn guys via
the contact at the bottom of the page.

~~~
hackr123
Im not using a different account. I deleted the story after I saw that it was
not showing up. Do you know how to bypass my low point account. Furthermore, I
think that some services (youtube, google, ...) are blocked by default.

~~~
gus_massa
Deleting too many stories will get you banned. Don't delete them unless it's a
clear mistake.

Also, if we can see the stories that you submitted it's easy to see if they
are on-topic of off-topic. Even if a story is [dead] someone can "vouch" it
and unkill it if it's a good story.

A YouTube video about rebuilding a 1970 computer in your backyard is on-topic.
A YouTube video about the 10 cutest kittens of 2016 if off-topic. What have
you submitted?

And I think that most google.com URL are not useful (perhaps a few easter
eggs).

Anyway, for this kind of problems it's better to contact the mods directly
hn@ycombinator.com

------
CarolineW
What are the IDs? I can't see anything, even though I've turned on "Show
Dead", so you'll need to give us a clue. Some sources are on a blacklist and
so are Dead On Arrival, but without any clues, can't help, and I'm just
guessing.

You can also simply email the mods - email can be found via the links at the
bottom of each page.

------
hackr123
Cant post anything. Fuck this site. Waste of time....

